# can crested geckos eat strawberries?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

weve got some leftover strawberries from tonight and i was gonna eat them :lol2: but i thought could i mash some up and mix it with komodo diet and give it to them as a treat? would it have to be blended?i assume the leaves would have to be removed :lol2:

any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

im pretty sure they could, not sure if they would come across them in the wild but as long as theres no sugar on right? Maybe even put a bit of calcium in too...?


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine love pureed strawberry with their Clark's mixed in! I puree a punnet at a time but I do peel them first, lol! :blush: I freeze it in ice cube trays and find that one 'ice cube' will last a couple of days for the two of them.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i just cut them in half and sqewer them on the branches in the vivs, they eat them as they rot, which is how they like it.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Some will, some won't, just like us really


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i just mash them up like all the other fruit just mash one up very well with a fork or a spoon and my splat loves it on its own


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

They can, but whether they will is another thing


----------

